# O&w Cougar Hands



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello folks,

help needed,i have a cougar and the only thing i hate about the watch is the hands









please can someone tell me where to get them replaced with some plongeur or mod style sword or if anyone has any idea etc

cheers Rousey


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

rousey said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> help needed,i have a cougar and the only thing i hate about the watch is the hands
> 
> ...


Rousey, Can't PM you - probably because you've only got a small number of postings.

Take a look at my modified M5 to see if you like the hands.

Rob


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rousey I can fit you some of these hands for a small charge :


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

cheers roy,

can you tell me what colour they are please and how much it would be to repalce them

thanks

Scott


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are orange Scott as in the picture.

Please email me for a price. [email protected]


----------

